# How can I get a tax summary that is correct?



## jdvarner (Feb 29, 2020)

My tax summary is way off. The amount shown that was paid to my account is not correct. Its near 1300.00 off. I called uber support and now Im playing email tag. Im not very confident it will work either. Anybody with a better option or even having the same issue? Thanks in advance.

I should state that this is for UBEReats only.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

jdvarner said:


> My tax summary is way off. The amount shown that was paid to my account is not correct. Its near 1300.00 off. I called uber support and now Im playing email tag. Im not very confident it will work either. Anybody with a better option or even having the same issue? Thanks in advance.
> 
> I should state that this is for UBEReats only.


Mine is off too. The actual amount I was paid is higher than what Uber shows. I just put that amount on my taxes rather than the number they gave me. But if I had the opposite problem and their number was higher I'd demand an explanation.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jdvarner said:


> My tax summary is way off. The amount shown that was paid to my account is not correct. Its near 1300.00 off. I called uber support and now Im playing email tag. Im not very confident it will work either. Anybody with a better option or even having the same issue? Thanks in advance.
> 
> I should state that this is for UBEReats only.


" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !

" NO NEED TO TIP "!

UBER WILL BE OF NO HELP.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Keep your own detailed records. If your 1099k shows less income than what your record shows use the 1099k

however if the 1099k shows more income than your records; you need to get that straight. But you won’t have a shot of getting a corrected 1099 without good records

if it happened to me (a 1099 higher than my records) I would assume I made a mistake. So I’d start looking for mistakes in my records first


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Lmao,... Hey ! If you made more than what Uber is reporting to the service. It is a wind fall gift for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Did you check to see if the difference is due to the day paid versus the days worked (maybe they are using a different method of splitting between tax years than you are)? I haven't done my taxes yet to compare this.


----------



## jdvarner (Feb 29, 2020)

I could add deposits on both ends of the year and they would still be off by hundreds.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

jdvarner said:


> I could add deposits on both ends of the year and they would still be off by hundreds.


You have the most recent tax summary? I know they "fixed" then a few weeks ago.


----------



## jdvarner (Feb 29, 2020)

Yes. Same numbers


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm afraid to look at mine. Guess I should look soon. Regardless I keep detailed records and balance them weekly to my deposits from Uber/Lyft so I will easily know if mine are correct or not and will also have the correct numbers to do my taxes based on my daily trip records.

I don't trust Uber or Lyft with my business records.


----------

